# Mr. Spikes Tortoise Table [baby changing table modified]



## mr. spike (Sep 18, 2010)

My girlfriend had an idea to use the top of a baby changing table as a tortoise table, so what we did was tape cardboard around the outsides to make sure he couldnt get out. We use the other shelves for supplies 

here are the pictures:


----------



## webskipper (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome!

Is that ACU contact paper?! Where'd you acquire that?

Nice idea! The trundles work pretty well for yearlings.

The heat lamps work best when pointing straight down.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Sep 18, 2010)

how secure is the cardboard? I'd be worried that he'd be able to push his way out at some point and end up falling on the floor.


----------



## Angi (Sep 18, 2010)

It might to sturdier on the inside. Very creative and look great!


----------



## terryo (Sep 18, 2010)

What a cool idea!! Very creative.


----------



## mr. spike (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you all for the compliments 

Idk where to buy a lamp texture that is long enough to point straight down and i am still in the process of buying UVA/UVB bulbs.

The camo stuff you see is from walmart and its just duct tape. We used blue paint tape first then finish it off with camo duct tape. He is pretty secure and he has been trying to get out but gave up after about a 2 days of trying lol. Its called "Digital Camo Duck Tape", yea its spelled with a k on the label lol.

my gf still has plans to tape the rest of it in the inside and we might but more cardboard in on the inside walls but he likes to rest his head on the little ledge there so we might just keep it the way it is.

He seems to be doing very well though


----------



## Laura (Sep 21, 2010)

if you change to a more soil type substrate, you may need to line the bottom to make it mositure resistant. plastic sheeting for painters or a shower curtain work well. 
When you mention feeding him alfalfa.. is that Sprouts?


----------



## mr. spike (Sep 21, 2010)

Laura said:


> if you change to a more soil type substrate, you may need to line the bottom to make it mositure resistant. plastic sheeting for painters or a shower curtain work well.
> When you mention feeding him alfalfa.. is that Sprouts?



Thanks for the tip. And its called "Alfalfa Sprout Blend" "A blend of alfalfa and clover sprouts" "no perservatives". 100% natural.

Is this a good or bad thing?


----------

